# MES 40 Sale @ Masterbuilt



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2020)

Masterbuilt's direct pricing is usually high, but $249.99 isn't too bad for an MES 40. I don't know what the Shipping is??

40-inch-bluetooth-digital-electric-smoker


Bear


----------

